# Skype Number & Subscriptions



## pristine3 (Feb 19, 2013)

Has anyone here used a Skype number or one of their subscriptions? 

I'm moving from the US to Brisbane in Dec and am trying to find an easy way for my grandparents to keep in touch with me. They don't own a computer or a smartphone. I was thinking of setting up a US Skype number so they can call me on a local number. I assume I then need a Skype subscription to receive their call? Can I hook my Skype number up to a phone so I can walk around, rather than being tethered to the computer?

Also, are Skype subscriptions the most cost effective way for me to call the US?

I use Skype for video calls now only. Trying to figure this all out before I move. 

Thanks!!!


----------



## rebeccaf (Jun 21, 2013)

pristine3 said:


> Has anyone here used a Skype number or one of their subscriptions?
> 
> I'm moving from the US to Brisbane in Dec and am trying to find an easy way for my grandparents to keep in touch with me. They don't own a computer or a smartphone. I was thinking of setting up a US Skype number so they can call me on a local number. I assume I then need a Skype subscription to receive their call? Can I hook my Skype number up to a phone so I can walk around, rather than being tethered to the computer?
> 
> ...


I'm trying to figure it out too- from what I can see it's a number that works on any phone. I don't know if it works US/AUS but I might try it- we did have it in the US so my brother could call it never worked very well.


----------



## Theoilman (Mar 17, 2013)

get a google voice phone # (you make calls from within gmail).
if you use a US VPN, you can make calls to any phone in the US or canada for free. people can also call you, and there are apps that let you use it on smartphones too.


----------

